# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Σήμα  video

## jeronimo

Θέλω  να  βάλω  μια  κάμερα στην  είσοδο μιας  πολυκατοικίας
Και  να  ανεβάσω  με καλώδιο το σήμα  video στο διαμέρισμα του πρώτου και δευτέρου ορόφου .
Το ερώτημα  είναι ανθα επαρκέσει το σήμα video της κάμερας η θα έχω πρόβλημα ;

----------


## Pefres

λογικα για αποστασεις <150 εισαι ενταξει....

----------


## ds electronics

Εάν μοιράσεις το σήμα video σε δυο διαφορετικές τηλεοράσεις αυτομάτος ρίχνεις το σήμα κατα 50%
Ή θα βάλεις ένα modulator RF ή θα βάλεις ένα video splitter 1->2 για να είσαι σίγουρος για το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## nikosp

Με video splitter λύνεται το πρόβλημα

----------


## jeronimo

Οκ παιδιά ευχαριστώ για της απαντήσεις

----------

